# Bulk/Cut/Lean Bulk



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I didnt know wether to put this in gaining weight or losing weight section...

I am currently bulking and trying to gain alot of strength as well as size, been on this diet and training for about 2 months and gains are coming really well.

Current diet is below...

6.30 - Training.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

7.30 - CNP Pro Recover, Creatine, EPA/DHA Fish Oil, Glucosamine, Vitamins.<o></o>

8.00 - 6 x Whole Eggs.<o></o>

10.30 - Tuna on 2 Slices Wholemeal Bread or 200g Tuna Pasta.<o></o>

13.00 - Large Bowl Oats with Tin Tuna or 200g Chicken Breast and Pasta etc.

15.30 - Tuna on 2 Slices Wholemeal Bread or 200g Tuna Pasta.

18.30 - Meat and Veg, Stir Fry, Chicken Pasta etc.

21.00 - Pharma Gain Shake.

I plan to continue this till february or march 2010. Then i want to cut away any fat and get some good definition for the summer. I am currently doing very little cardio so will be performing 30 mins before weights every morn.

I plan to use the below diet...

6.30 - Training

7.30 - CNP Pro Recover, Creatine, EPA/DHA Fish Oil, Glucosamine, Vitamins.<o></o>

8.00 - Bowl Oats.<o></o>

10.30 - 6 x Whole Eggs, Piece Fruit.<o></o>

13.00 - 200g Chicken and Salad.<o></o>

15.30 - Pharma Gain Shake.

18.30 - Grilled Meat or Fish and Broccoli or Sweet Potato etc.

21.00 - Tub Natural Yoghurt or Cottage Cheese.

I have basically cut out some of the carbs, made the meals a little lighter.

Will this be a drastic enough change to start dropping fat? Or should i use a Keto Diet or similar?

Once i have reached my goal of being 'ripped' or 'lean' by August 2010 i then want to lean bulk and put on as little fat as possible.

Would the second diet above be a suitable lean bulking diet? Should i still do SOME cardio when lean bulking? or will the clean diet alone be enough?

I appreciate that there are alot of questions on different areas here, but any help will be appreciated.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

In on this one, wanna know similar matey. Good news about the gains.

I'm currently 22% bf and have been told to get down to 10ish before bulking back up, then hopefully less fat will be added on with the muscle.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

You can try a keto but make sure you include lots of healthy fats or you risk losing some of that hard earned muscle!!! Personally I would advise carb cycling as I did this for a contest with great results. I did a high day at 150g, a medium at 100g, a low at 50g and a very low at 0g then repeated. If you feel progress slowing on this i then bumped these amounts up by 10% to rev the metabolism for a week and then took it back down. Good luck mate


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replys lads.

Adonis - I will probably give keto a go in march for 12 weeks. I did it last year but only managed 7 weeks, but still saw good results.

I would like to get into the condition you are in your avatar, whats that? About 8%? And then clean-bulk from there on.

Cheers

Gaz


----------

